# Wolverine



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not quite as cool as getting a wolf on trail camin Utah but pretty neat none the less.









'A once-in-a-lifetime experience': Biologists catch wolverine 43 years after species' 1st Utah sighting


It took two aircraft, two traps and over a dozen wounded sheep, but Utah biologists finally captured an animal they've searched decades for.




www.ksl.com


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty cool, I will never forget the time I saw one. We were on a 50 miler in the Uinta's when I was in scouts, I was about 14, we saw it running across a medow.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That is way cool!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, neato!! 

One was captured on film in Yellowstone National Park this month.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The fact they got it collared is awesome. It’s going to be awesome to see what it does from here, if they’ll share the data.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I read all the comments on KSL and it amazed me how many people claim to have seen one of these guys in Utah. One guy even claimed he sees them all the time up above Draper for heaven sakes and and other guys claims he saw one running down I-15 up by Riverdale. But really, lets be honest here, and I don't want no lying going on...*Have you ever seen a Wolverine in Utah?*


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I read all the comments on KSL and it amazed me how many people claim to have seen one of these guys in Utah. One guy even claimed he sees them all the time up above Draper for heaven sakes and and other guys claims he saw one running down I-15 up by Riverdale. But really, lets be honest here, and I don't want no lying going on...*Have you ever seen a Wolverine in Utah?*


In my 40 years of trapping and hunting in Utah, I've never put eyes on one. I don't frequent the Uinta's that often, and I assume that would be the prime habitat for them. It's an awesome discovery and I hope the Biologists can gain a great deal of information from it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would be really cool if I could see one out in the wild.

I know that when I was up in British Columbia I asked my guide about them and he just laughed at me. He then told me that he had only seen a few of them in his lifetime of guiding and working as a logger.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I read all the comments on KSL and it amazed me how many people claim to have seen one of these guys in Utah. One guy even claimed he sees them all the time up above Draper for heaven sakes and and other guys claims he saw one running down I-15 up by Riverdale. But really, lets be honest here, and I don't want no lying going on...*Have you ever seen a Wolverine in Utah?*


Yes, as I said we were on a scout 50 miler hike I think it was the summer of 1969 or 70, we saw one running or kind of loping across a meadow, at first someone thought it was a small bear but our leader worked for DWR and he said no it's a wolverine. It was a big meadow sloping up to a hillside and we was able to watch it for several minutes. I have a very vivid memory of it because that evening our leader told us about them and other animals. It was also the same trip that I saw my first elk in the wild. We spent 8 days to hike the 50 plus miles. Of course we didn't hike on Sunday, just had a sacrament meeting and rested.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is really cool......west of Randolph....love it.

Las year there was one on trail camera south of Evanston just across the Utah/Wyoming border.

Then there was one dead on the road at Laketown.

Before that there was one dead on Route 30 by Fossil Butte National Monument between Sage Junction and Kemmemmmerrerrerrer.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I think it’s the only animal I haven’t seen in Utah . Way cool


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

K*emmemmmerrerrerrer. 
  *You are the jovial one Goob. Between this and Ev*ing*ston.I cringe when I talk to folks in Utah and they say ingston, I want to slap them.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

As a trapper and houndsman since I was a kid I've spent a lifetime spotting and identifying tracks. I have never seen a wolverine in the wild, but once right around the winter of '78 I was running a trapline for bobcat near the headwaters of blacksmith fork river above the 5M ranch when I came across a set of tracks that could've only been wolverine. This was only about 10 miles as the crow flies from where they captured this wolverine. The track size, pattern, and stride was something I had never seen before, and honestly, have never seen since. 

I haven't read all the comments on ksl about people claiming numerous wolverine sightings, I just know from my own experience how rare these animals really are in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The DNR said there has only been 8 confirmed wolverine sightings in Utah since 1979.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> K*emmemmmerrerrerrer.
> *You are the jovial one Goob. Between this and Ev*ing*ston.I cringe when I talk to folks in Utah and they say ingston, I want to slap them.


Yeah, no one knows how to spell Kemmerrerrer, even the people from Kemmerrrer.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw a wolverine in the Hammmmmm's fork just outside of Kemmerrrrrerrererr antelope hunting in 2011. Took a sec to realize what I was looking at, thought it was a bear cub at first.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Quite impressive that that little 28 pound critter can mess up 18 sheep and kill several of them.
My kids pug weighs 20 pounds and I don’t think she could take out a mouse.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The DNR said there has only been 8 confirmed wolverine sightings in Utah since 1979.


The DNR says there were 4 confirmed wolverine sightings in Utah in 2021.





Wolverine captured, collared and released in Utah


A wolverine that was spotted recently in Rich County is now wandering the Uinta Mountains with a GPS collar around its neck. Utah Division of Wildlife Resources biologists are excited to learn more about an elusive animal with only eight confirmed sightings in Utah since 1979.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

With their range it’s possible it was all the same critter. That is why the gps collar is going to be so cool.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Not Utah but kind of cool


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

During the northern RAC meeting they showed the track of the little feller since they released him. Those short little legs are getting him around.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Let's just hope he stays safe, there's no welcome mat for predators in Utah, especially in the area he appears to be heading into.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They put the captured wolverine down on the Utah/Wyoming border south of Evanston where they got one on a trail camera a year ago. The nearest landowner, rancher, is not too happy.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

From the track he went from the north slope over to the south slope wandered around a bit to the west and went back north. The last location they showed was near Deseret. I would hope if he starts causing problems they will trap it again and relocate it rather than kill it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As cool as it is to have a tracking device on that little bounder, recent location data being shared can be...how do we say it nicely...dangerous?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> As cool as it is to have a tracking device on that little bounder, recent location data being shared can be...how do we say it nicely...dangerous?


They were intentionally vague with the map and comments. The current track is not publicly available.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

There are members of the RAC committees and even the wildlife board that I hope would not have access to its tracking information because of their anti-predator views. Not everyone welcomes biological diversity if it impacts their bottom line. Summer sheep ranges are full of traps, snares, and even poison baits, let's hope the little critter has learned enough to safely avoid them.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've heard from sources within the DWR and USU that the wolverine's collar quit uploading data a few weeks back for whatever reason.


----------

